# Meet .... Wilson



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yesterday we added a little boy to our family. His name is Wilson :wub:. My husband chose the name (after Wilson in the Tom Hanks movie Cast Away) and I told the puppy he could help name himself. When I called him "Wilson" he started jumping around and spinning. So, Wilson it is lol! I prefer fancy names so officially he is being named Sir Wilson of Chester. He is a sweet boy with so much personality that is already starting to show. He is 6 months old and he used the potty pad this morning, so that was a treat lol! I'll share more pictures soon, if I can get him to stop wiggling long enough.

Choosing to bring a puppy in to our home was a very difficult decision. We miss Bella so much and we had never expected to lose her at such a young age. We were very depressed and knew that we needed to open our hearts up sooner than we'd thought. I also expected to rescue a senior, so a puppy is quite a change! :w00t: I still hope we can rescue or foster though and Ted seems to be warming up to the idea, so maybe that will happen :innocent:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Bridget. Wilson is adorable and I'm sure he will help heal your broken heart. I had gotten Pipper to heal a broken heart too and he is my world. It was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations on Wilson. What fun you will have.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG Bridget, he is just too cute...... Enjoy!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Bridget! Wilson is a doll!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home Wilson!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So happy for you Bridget. He is absolutely adorable and just the perfect medicine to help heal your heart. Love the name too!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations. He is adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, it was a smart move! I think a rescue will be in your not too distant future & two is the perfect combo. Sending lots of joy to you as you continue to celebrate life. Bella is watching over you!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, Bridget, what a beautiful boy!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is adorable.:wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Bridget! Wilson is adorable! :wub:
Enjoy every single puppy minute! It goes by much too fast.
There is nothing like seeing the world through a puppy's eyes. Every day is a new day full of adventures.
Wishing you lots of smiles and laughs! So happy for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! Wilson is so adorable! :wub: I like his name, too!:wub:

I am so happy for you and Ted, Bridget. Congratulations ... and I wish you many happy and healthy years together. 

Thank you for sharing the pictures ... Wilson is so cute.:wub: 

I just know that Bella is happy for you ... and that she is now there with you in her loving angelic spirit.:heart:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing you all the very best of luck and much happiness with your new little fluff Wilson. He sure is adorable and as others have said, he is certainly the best medicine after the loss of your sweet Bella.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Wilson is adorable.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats! He is so precious.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone  . This little boy is so much fun. He is a really smart little guy and very much a snuggler. He doesn't really like to be picked up much, unless he invites you to do it, but he loves for you to sit on the floor and he can lay on your legs or your tummy :innocent:. My husband came home early today and offered to watch Wilson so I could have a break. A bit later I went upstairs to take him back over and Ted and Wilson are zonked in the recliner and Wilson is stretched out on his back, paws up in the air totally snoozing. Yeah, I think we made a good choice. :wub: 

Oh and any fans of the old series of Dennis the Menace? I keep saying to the puppy, "Hey Mr. Wilson!" :HistericalSmiley: He seems to like it lol!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He's just cute as a button. Don't forget to send me his measurements.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Wilson is just sooo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God is sooooo good, I'm so happy for you and Ted. Wilson is beautiful, he will help with the healing of your hearts. Hugs to you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget -- Mr Wilson is so adorable and I know he will bring you joy and laughter again. Bella's smiling I'm sure.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, you already know how happy I am for you and Ted. I can't wait to start spoiling my newest little God puppy.:wub: It sounds like he already has Ted wrapped around his little paw. 

Remember when I was driving to NY on Friday and trying to think up names for you? Well, a contest came on the radio about Tom Hanks movies. When they mentioned Castaway, I immediately thought of Wilson, and thought what a cute name that would be. I didn't mention that one to you because I knew at that time you were leaning another way. So when you told me his name, I thought she's never going to believe that I was going to put that name on my list.:HistericalSmiley:

You know I wish you nothing but joy and happiness. He will certainly help heal your heart. We will never forget Bella, but I think she would be really proud of you.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

maltese#1fan said:


> Remember when I was driving to NY on Friday and trying to think up names for you? Well, a contest came on the radio about Tom Hanks movies. When they mentioned Castaway, I immediately thought of Wilson, and thought what a cute name that would be. I didn't mention that one to you because I knew at that time you were leaning another way. So when you told me his name, I thought she's never going to believe that I was going to put that name on my list.:HistericalSmiley:


That is crazy :w00t: lol! I think he really was meant to have this funny little name! It was divine intervention! :innocent:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Wilson
Welcome to the SM family :wub:
Congratulations Bridget!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG...what an adorable baby!! Congrats!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a sweetie pie, I'm so happy for you Bridget!!! A new little fluff sure helps keeping you laughing and smiling thru the sadness.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Wilson is adorable!! And love the Sir Wilson of Chester. Lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wilson is adorable--congratulations. I totally get how you feel about Bella and the decision to bring another baby into your family. I hope that Wilson brings you as much joy as Tyler did after I lost Trevor. I waited 8 months to make decision--it was a struggle, but very much worth it in the end. Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone  . This little man is a dream. I absolutely love him and the constant laughter he has brought back in to our lives. He is so sweet and loves to give kisses and snuggle with you. Best. Therapy. In. The. World. :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. You have been through so much and I really believe this little guy was sent to you by Bella to help you heal.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm so happy for you. You have been through so much and I really believe this little guy was sent to you by Bella to help you heal.



Thank you Pat. I think you may very well be right :wub: .


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats! Wilson is super cute! :wub:


----------

